# What to do with too many babies?



## dct602 (Aug 1, 2010)

What is everyone doing with their babies as they grow to young adulthood? I've posted on fish forums trying to give them away. I've contacted a reputable fish store in the area and apparently they don't buy or trade with individuals for fish. I have four adult Kribensis that I purchased (3 females and one male). I now have at least 20 kribs of all sizes with no end in sight if I don't find a solution. Do the chain pet stores purchase/trade for fish from individuals? Any other ideas?


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

Food for other fish. Or stop breeding them. :thumb:


----------



## Afishionado (Jun 6, 2006)

dct602 said:


> Do the chain pet stores purchase/trade for fish from individuals? Any other ideas?


Most lfs and some of the chain stores around here will offer store credit at least, if you approach them the right way and talk to the right people. Helps if its a species that sells and that they're not already overrun with... Although it's a gamble, sometimes just bagging the fish and bringing them in works where asking in advance may get you a 'no thanks'. If they can see the quality and condition of the fish sometimes that helps to pursuade them. Of course if they're still uninterested then you've caught and bagged fish and subjected them to a round trip for nothing... But after you've traded with an establishment a couple of times they get to know you and discussing a trade in advance may be more successful.


----------



## lil_gold_ram (Mar 1, 2011)

I would keep calling around, usually privately owned places will take them for store credit, I don't know about chain stores though, I never tried. But def. keep calling, even if you have to travel a little further to rehome them, better than getting over-run with fish! Good luck


----------



## junior627 (Nov 16, 2005)

Petland by me takes them and donates them to fire houses and schools in my area.


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

Dimidiochromis compressiceps :wink:

Put these in a tank that was having a pop. explosion and they put an end to that 

We have a LFS that sadly after many years is going to close. He used to give us store credit but after a few years we just gave him what we stripped and used that as time to window shop and build a relationship with him.


----------



## Flippercon (Mar 5, 2011)

If you just give them to a local lfs they should take them. Go in there and tell them your tank was sold and you have no place to house them. If they sell them come back in with more they might buy them. You just have to give them away in a way they cant refuse. Sell to the salesman dont buy from him, or at least trade him.


----------



## EnidBagnold (Mar 30, 2011)

I continue to call around, places usually private to give them store credit,I know of chain stores, but I've never tried. However, def. continue to call even if you travel a little more time to repatriate them, the better to break with the fish! Good luck


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Natural fry control like Synodontis multipunctatus or whatever fish works well with your stocking and tank size.

Even if you develop a relationship with a LFS that will give you store credit, a single organization may not be able to take all the fry generated at your convenience. Once the market is flooded you might be stuck.


----------

